# Sac couches usagées



## fab24 (14 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 
Suite au fait que ma commune va modifier la collecte des déchets, nous avons décidé avec les parents qu'ils emporteraient les couches, cotons  usagés.
Pour cela j'aurai aimé trouvé des petits sacs sympas qui feraient les va-et-vient chaque jour. Quelque chose de sympa  pour les enfants.
Certaines d'entre vous êtes certainement passés par là, auriez vous des tutos? des sites? qui pourraient m'aider dans ma recherche?
Merci à toutes celles qui répondront.


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Juillet 2022)

Je n'ai pas eu le cas mais il y a quelques années ils en parlaient ouf cela ne s'est pas fait !!! peut-être coudre ou faire coudre des sacs de différentes couleurs pour chaque enfant qui seront lavables avec des tissus de récup ???  je compatis car ici mes poubelles pèsent une tonne avec les couches !!!


----------



## booboo (14 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour ,
il existe des sacs imperméables, réutilisables et lavables pour notamment les couches lavables .
La maman d'une petite que j'avais en accueil, m'en laissait un dans le sac pour que j'y mette les couches sales.
Fermeture avec un zip, du coup pas d'odeur.
Vous avez plusieurs sites qui en vendent.


----------



## nounoucat1 (14 Juillet 2022)

Oui facile à trouver ?! Quelle misére de ne plus mettre ce que l'on veut a la poubelle. 
J'ai entendu ou lu je ne sais plus qu'à certains endroits les ordures ménagères ne seront plus ramassées par le camion poubelle .les gens devront les apporter je ne sais où ! A tous les coups dans la nature 
Un jour il était aussi question de taxer les assmats pour leur poubelle pleine de couches?? 
Pour ma part j'habite en ville nous avons une poubelle grise une jaune une verte pourvu que ça dure!
Autre chose je me déplace à pieds dans mes loisirs je pars avec un gant et un sac poubelle et je ramasse ce qui traine au sol. A la sortie du tram il y a des poubelles mais au sol c'était une douzaine
de masques.


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Juillet 2022)

nounoucat1 a dit: 


> Oui facile à trouver ?! Quelle misére de ne plus mettre ce que l'on veut a la poubelle.
> J'ai entendu ou lu je ne sais plus qu'à certains endroits les ordures ménagères ne seront plus ramassées par le camion poubelle .les gens devront les apporter je ne sais où ! A tous les coups dans la nature
> Un jour il était aussi question de taxer les assmats pour leur poubelle pleine de couches??
> Pour ma part j'habite en ville nous avons une poubelle grise une jaune une verte pourvu que ça dure!
> ...


Pas question de ramasser la "merde" des autres au sol j'apprends à mes petits accueillis à jeter dans une poubelle ainsi que mes deux fils adultes maintenant ... certains manquent d'éducation et surtout on n'ose pas toucher au portefeuille de ces gens sans-gêne idem pour les déjections de leur chien une honte !!!


----------



## Petuche (14 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour fab24, je ne comprends pas... comment ça ils vont modifier la collecte des déchets ?


----------



## abelia (14 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, nous aussi nous allons payer cette année à chaque passage des poubelles. 
Je me suis posée la question, mais je ne me vois pas rendre les couches usagées aux parents. 
Je préfère augmenter les frais d'entretiens.


----------



## Maxilili (14 Juillet 2022)

Non mais là c'est un peu too much,sérieusement!Vous confectionnez les sacs des enfants qui amènent leurs affaires ou les sacs de repas? je ne comprends pas :faire un sac pour rendre les couches??? si effectivement vous êtes taxés sur les déchets (mon exemple 1 sac par moi de poubelle si en vacances et 1 sac par semaine si 3 accueillis c'est donc 4x plus et bien il faudra augmenter les IE car HORS DE QUESTIONS de rendre le soir des sacs remplis de ........! c'est beaucoup plus simple pour tout le monde,surtout si les PE ne ramènent pas le sac le lendemain et si il faut le laver chaque jour ;plus le stocker la journée pendant 10 voir 11h....dedans....A moins d'en faire minimum 15 pour 3 .....mais juste NON...Donc si je comprends bien ,il serait possible de payer par poubelle (donc un mouchard?avec le poids pour chacune) ou un forfait? C'est abusé ! d'autant qu'il faudrait surveiller ses poubelles la nuit pour que des voisins n'y déposent rien dedans ....je ne comprends pas!?!on paye déjà pour ce service....


----------



## booboo (14 Juillet 2022)

euh , c'est déjà opérationnel dans beaucoup de communes.... de payer ''au poids''.
Pour ce qui est de ''rendre les couches remplis de .....'', je le faisais pour les couches lavables (elles étaient misent telles quelles dans le sac prévu pour).
Si on doit me faire payer mes poubelles au poids, je proposerais aux parents soit de leur rendre les "déchets''de leurs enfants, soit d'augmenter les IE ; au choix.


----------



## kikine (14 Juillet 2022)

ben oui à certains endroits les poubelles sont pucées et oui il y a un risque que tes voisins y mettent leur déchets...

perso dans ce cas non cela ne me choque pas de rendre les déchets aux parents le soir, désolée mais une couche pleine ça peut peser lourd, je ne vois pas en quoi c'est abusé.. c'est pas plus a mon sens abusé que d'augmenter les ie par un avenant que les pe peuvent refuser...


----------



## abelia (14 Juillet 2022)

Alors oui au début on croyait que cela serait au poids. Mais heureusement ici c'est le nombre de passage avec la carte. (chaque passage on met 2 poubelles de 30 litres environ)


----------



## Petuche (14 Juillet 2022)

Ha c'est çà... ben ici ça fait quelques années que l'on paie à la sortie des poubelles, nous avons un forfait et si celui ci est dépassé au paie plus... ça oblige à bien faire le tri.  Perso je ne donnerai jamais les couches sales aux PE. Mais chacun son choix...


----------



## abelia (14 Juillet 2022)

Oui c'est ça petuche, c'est pour inciter à faire le tri. C'est sur que les poubelles sont remplis pratiquement que de couches!


----------



## zabeth 1 (15 Juillet 2022)

fab24 a dit: 


> Bonjour
> Suite au fait que ma commune va modifier la collecte des déchets, nous avons décidé avec les parents qu'ils emporteraient les couches, cotons  usagés.
> Pour cela j'aurai aimé trouvé des petits sacs sympas qui feraient les va-et-vient chaque jour. Quelque chose de sympa  pour les enfants.
> Certaines d'entre vous êtes certainement passés par là, auriez vous des tutos? des sites? qui pourraient m'aider dans ma recherche?
> Merci à toutes celles qui répondront.


Bonjour, 
Je suis curieuse de savoir ce que votre commune a décidé pour la collecte des déchets : et si je comprends bien, vous ne pourrez plus mettre les couches à la poubelle  "normale " ou vous allez être taxée  ? 
Excusez  moi, mais y a un truc qui m'échappe. 
Bon apm.


----------



## Chantou1 (15 Juillet 2022)

Pour les déchets verts c’est nouveau (nouvelle poubelle marron) donc compliqué lorsque l’on a bcp de tonte, tailles des haies, … une poubelle ne suffit pas … et l’été c’est tous les 15 jours 

Autrement pour les autres poubelles, elles sont verte et jaune. 

Et les gros encombrants : 1 fois par an et le reste il faut prendre sa voiture et aller à la déchèterie.


----------



## zabeth 1 (15 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Pour les déchets verts c’est nouveau (nouvelle poubelle marron) donc compliqué lorsque l’on a bcp de tonte, tailles des haies, … une poubelle ne suffit pas … et l’été c’est tous les 15 jours
> 
> Autrement pour les autres poubelles, elles sont verte et jaune.
> 
> Et les gros encombrants : 1 fois par an et le reste il faut prendre sa voiture et aller à la déchèterie.


oui chez moi aussi ,  poubelle verte pour les déchets verts , passage 1 fois par semaine, et sinon, déchetterie, poubelle grise pour les cartons , plastiques 1 fois par semaine aussi, et poubelle marron, pour le reste, 2 fois par semaine. Mais pour les couches c'est dans la poubelle marron, et jusqu'à présent ,pas de changement. C'est pourquoi je m'interroge pour Fab 24, ce qui change par chez elle.


----------



## Flo Line (21 Juillet 2022)

Ma commune passera à la taxation à la levée au 1er janvier et sincèrement je me pose la question de rendre le sac de couches sales (la maman récupére déjà les lingettes sales à laver tous les jours) dans un sac étanche prevu pour les couches lavables. Car comment garder sa poubelle inodore le plus longtemps possible (ma soeur est arrivée à restreindre ses levées de poubelles à 1 levée par mois) quand on y entasse des couches sales, je suis désolée, impossible de se restreindre avec des couches sales, nous allons payer très très cher. Les charges explosent dans tous les domaines... les salaires baissent généralement puisque l'enfant grandit... personnellement je suis inquiète. Et demander un supplément en indemnité d'entretien je suis embêtée également car je les trouve déjà très élevées (jusqu'à 90 euros par mois pour 1 seul contrat où j'ai beaucoup de journées de 11h30 d'amplitude.... le sujet tombe à point !


----------



## Andasonii (21 Juillet 2022)

Proposer des couches lavables?


----------



## Ladrine 10 (21 Juillet 2022)

Ici aussi c'est au nombre de levée dans l'année
Je dépasse forcément le forfait
Par contre j'ai lu que certaines communes voulais effectivement mettre une "taxe"  pour les AM vu qu'elle ont plus de déchet couche pot de yaourt de compote ect 
Comme les restaurants qui ont plus de déchet qu'une boutique de vêtements par exemple
Mais je me rappelle plus de combien était cette "taxe" AM 
Mais ça existe c'est sur


----------



## abassmat (22 Juillet 2022)

Et il n'y a pas que les couches mais aussi tout les contenants en plastique pot de yaourt, compotes, plat préparés, mouchoirs, etc... nos poubelles débordent et sentent mauvais d'autant plus en été... moi je serais d'avis de rendre aux parents cela les inciterai à faire attention à leur propres déchets. j'ai des PE vegan et bien ils utilisent du plastique pour tout et à tout va... Pour ma part quand je fais les courses, après les avoir payés je retire systématiquement les emballages et les laisse dans les poubelles du supermarché.


----------



## kikine (22 Juillet 2022)

"j'ai des PE vegan et bien ils utilisent du plastique pour tout et à tout va... "
lol l'hypocrisie dans toute sa splendeur... et après ils te regardent de travers quand tu leur dit que la viande c'est plein de nutriments essentiels à la vie...


----------



## abassmat (22 Juillet 2022)

oui c'est exactement ça, on ne doit pas faire de mal aux animaux mais la planète on s'en fout


----------



## zabeth 1 (22 Juillet 2022)

@abassmat 
"j'ai des PE vegan"
Juste une question : ces PE sont vegan, c'est leur choix (mais bonjour le plastique utilisé !), mais comment nourrissent ils leur enfant ? Je suis curieuse de savoir comment ils diversifient les menus ? Que mange ce petit ? Est ce équilibré ?


----------



## abassmat (22 Juillet 2022)

Oui pour la nourriture c'est équilibré, ils fournissent les repas. Il a été allaité longtemps et maintenant les protéines sont apportées sous forme végétales et et les vitamines calcium et autres sont aussi apportés par des laitages végétaux enrichis. L'enfant se porte très bien et est très content de ses repas. 
J'avais quelques appréhensions et leur ai bien dit de faire très attention et de bien suivre les conseils de leur médecin. Après ils ne sont pas obtus et si leur médecin leur dit qu'il a besoin de protéines animales il le suivront.


----------

